# HAVE: £££ - WANT: Landspeeder Storm (UK)



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey kids,

Anyone got a Landspeeder storm out there they no longer want? 

Any condition considered.

I have cannibalized the one I have far too much to be salvageable!!!


----------

